
Do-it-yourself ultralight tent (2017) [video] - curtis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yxaVmW-Q1I
======
russellbeattie
I think this is pretty great for anyone who's gone camping, not just
ultralight. I've only gone car-camping, but I think it's a giant pain to have
to deal with the ground tarp, the various poles, the rain cover and the
numerous straps and ties that go along with it all.

This simplified design is great. Not needing a ground mat, the "bathtub"
design of the bottom of the tent, the single top design with space to prevent
condensation all seem super convenient without sacrificing a lot of
functionality.

I love the fact there's a website dedicated to selling ripstop fabric as well.
Not sure what I'd ever use it for as I don't sew, but I love that it's there.

~~~
sh-run
I go backpacking a couple times a year with an almost identical tent
([https://www.sixmoondesigns.com/collections/tents/products/lu...](https://www.sixmoondesigns.com/collections/tents/products/lunar-
duo-outfitter)). The six moon's version of this tent does include a couple of
small poles that slide into the top of the canopy, which I think is to improve
water shedding. I've used the tent without them before and didn't have any
problems.

Overall I'm a huge fan of the design. It's super easy to setup and tear down,
you can control the airflow by raising or lowering the base of the canopy, it
packs small and I've never had a problem with water getting in.

------
sintaxi
Cool. I purchased a 3Mx3M tarp and set it up like a tent. I find it useful to
be able to use it in different configurations.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNFu2Gw6CSs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNFu2Gw6CSs)

